# U.S Supreme Court Rules to Allow a 40 Foot Christian Cross to Remain on State Property



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.

Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property



> *WASHINGTON — The Supreme Court ruled on Thursday that a 40-foot cross honoring soldiers who died in World War I could remain on state property in suburban Maryland. The cross, the court said, did not violate the First Amendment’s ban on government establishment of religion.*
> 
> *The **decision was fractured**, and the seven justices in the majority embraced differing rationales. In all, seven justices filed opinions.*
> 
> *Justice Samuel A. Alito Jr., writing for five justices, said the monument did not primarily convey a religious message.*



Well Sam, a Christian cross most certainly does convey a Christian message, and in fact that was the intent when it was dedicated in 1925



> *At the dedication ceremony, a member of Congress drew on Christian imagery in his keynote speech. “By the token of this cross, symbolic of Calvary,” he said, “let us keep fresh the memory of our boys who died for a righteous cause.” *
> 
> *https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/20/us/politics/maryland-peace-cross-supreme-court.html*



Only Ginsburg and Sotomayor  dissented. Ginsburg wrote:



> *The Latin cross,” she said from the bench, “is the foremost symbol of the Christian faith, embodying the ‘central theological claim of Christianity: that the son of God died on the cross, that he rose from the dead and that his death and resurrection offer the* *possibility of eternal life.’ The Latin cross is not emblematic of any other faith.”*



I tend to agree with the dissenting opinion, but there are a couple of other facts that gave me pause as to whether or not the cross should be removed.

It has been there a very long time and no doubt is seen by many as a monument to the fallen of WW! As much as or more than a religious symbol. To destroy it would be a slap in the face of the descendants of the deceased.

 In addition, at the time that it was dedicated, the land was not state owned- that changed in 1969. Perhaps some sort of grandfather clause could or should be invoked in this case.  There is a lot more of interest in the article and it is worth a read.

Of course, the crackpots have to weigh in:

Christian Nationalist Claims Constitution Gives Christians More Protection Than Atheists



> Dazed and confused: Leading Christian Nationalist David Barton makes the false claim that the U.S. Constitution offers more protection to religious people than non-religious people.



This is the kind of crap that makes me all the more skeptical of religion and religious people. This guy is only reinforcing the idea held by some that religion is irrational, dogmatic and anti-intellectual.  Instead of sticking to the plausible legal and logical arguments for the ruling, he goes off on a Christian Supremacist rant.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 6, 2019)

Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

Atheists have all the nothing symbols they need, why bother with a cross?

Oh, look up in the sky, it's nothing and that perfectly expresses my atheist religion beliefs


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....



"Come to papa"


----------



## Correll (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> 
> Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property
> 
> ...





And again, multiculturalism is shown to be a lie. It is about destroying Traditional American culture and replacing it with secular progressive shit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 6, 2019)

On noes, 
The Sky is falling Chicken Little.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> 
> Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property
> 
> ...





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Perhaps some sort of grandfather clause could or should be invoked in this case.



agree


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 6, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....





bodecea said:


> Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....



Why?

to create the disharmony needed to get the cross taken down?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Atheists have all the nothing symbols they need, why bother with a cross?
> 
> Oh, look up in the sky, it's nothing and that perfectly expresses my atheist religion beliefs


Atheism  is not the absence of belief


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....
> ...


No, to give everyone equal time


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> On noes,
> The Sky is falling Chicken Little.


Who are you talking to and who said that the sky is falling?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2019)

I generally oppose Christian symbols on public land

But given the historical context of when it was placed, I’m OK with it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> ...


You want to talk about tradition ? THIS is our tradition:


> The First Amendment. Text of Constitution: *Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press;* or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances. *Mar 28 2019*



And what is the lie of multiculturalism??


----------



## Correll (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




The lie of multiculturalism, is that all cultures were be respected and live together in harmony, and equally.


Now we see that was a lie. Traditional American culture is being targeted.


We were tolerant, and nice, and generous. And people like you, are using it to destroy  US.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Atheists have all the nothing symbols they need, why bother with a cross?
> ...



But they very troubled about others belief systems.  Thankfully we're not in some ME shithole where they behead you for not being a good Muslim


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> 
> Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property
> 
> ...


So when the Obama's put the Rainbow Colors on the White House was that putting atheist or Satanic symbol on a government building?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Tradition back then wasn't putting a dick in another man's ass.  Sorry but that shit started full force just after the sexual revolution not the American revolution.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Homosexuality has been around since the dawn of man


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Complete and utter horseshit but exactly what I  what I have come to expect from you. No one is out to destroy anything. In your bizarre mind, you believe that  someone else's gain has to be your loss . You believe that rights is a zero sum game just like the way you think that gay rights is destroying traditional marriage.

In any case, the issue here is that of a religious symbol on government property. It's an interesting issue and you might of noticed I took a rather neutral stand on it given the circumstances. Perhaps you might be able to come up with a reasonable and appropriate comment and dispense with your incessant, paranoid whining and bloviating about the destruction of tradition.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2019)

andaronjim said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> ...


No it wasn’t


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I am an Atheist and not at all troubled by others belief systems as long as religion is not wielded as a weapon to control and marginalize others who do not believe as they do.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh and by the way, I live in a multicultural community. We have Christians and Orthodox Jews. We have Muslims and Buddhists and Hindus . We have Latinos.. We have African Americans  and other dark skinned people. And we have married same sex couples. Everyone wins are there are no losers. Everyone gets along. The community works. You are just angry and paranoid and I almost feel sorry for you.....almost. But mostly I thank the Goddess that I am not you.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


How does that cross control you?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


Did I say that it did. ? I think you know what I mean. It is more than symbolism that concerns me.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> 
> Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property
> 
> ...



Notwithstanding Alito's obvious lie (in your post above), I agree the cross should stay.  Taking down the Cross is tantamount to what the extremists did to other religious icons in Afghanistan years ago.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> 
> Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property
> 
> ...


*reasonable people are tolerant of crosses*


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 6, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....




Well, the cross was put up as a PEACE cross. I suppose at the time the cross was put up the people probably had good intentions as it was meant to memorialize the dead and fallen. If there's some other group who thinks strongly about proposing peace in that area, then sure by all means let them put something up. Maybe they can have a big ceremony to make it mean something. 
On the other hand if someone simply has a thorn in their pants because they feel some kind of religious competition, or just put something up because.... then its not in the spirit of peace and there would be no good reason to have it there.


----------



## OKTexas (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> 
> Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property
> 
> ...




Old news and there's already threads on it.

.


----------



## Correll (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





It is a part of Traditional American culture and as such hateful to people like you. 

I did note your attempt at being neutral. Very nice. Doesn't change the fact that someone else like you, felt a need to try to stop the evil Christian symbol from being seen in public.


----------



## Correll (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Yeah, I bet you have "Christians" living in harmony. As long as they toe the Party Line. 



You brag about being NEUTRAL about an attempt by people like you, to get rid of a FUCKING CROSS, in a cemetery.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


What the fuck are you blathering about.? You have a pathological need to find hate and discord where there none. You have problems, but I knew that already.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Atheists have all the nothing symbols they need, why bother with a cross?
> ...



Yes it is LoL. But there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....
> ...


That's one to put up.   Put a big one of these up too:


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yes the cross is part of American culture. American Christian culture. But so is the first amendment and the idea that all religions should be treated equally by the government which you obviously choose to ignore.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 6, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....
> ...


I agree
You have to put the cross in the context of when it was erected
In 1919 you honored the dead with a cross. That was an appropriate monument


----------



## bodecea (Aug 6, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


While I bet it was accidental...you are absolutely right...as long as people toe the christian party line, they are tolerated.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


If I *believe* that there is no God, that is a belief . Actually I am more of an Agnostic. I accept that possibility of God, but* believe* that we can never know for sure and if there is a God, we cannot know what she really is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Nothing wrong with that but you're playing with words. "Belief" in this sense means the all mighty. I am a Jew but I am not overly religious. Agnostic myself but I uphold the culture and fight against the Leftists who vilify Israel.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Belief means the "all mighty"?? Seriously? Israel? Lets not muddy the waters by conflating criticism of Israel with anti-Semitism if that is what you're implying. And lets not forget what this thread is actually about.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Yep that’s the implication. And you’re wrong about Israel.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


What exactly am I wrong about? I have said nothing about Israel except that criticism is not the same as anti Semitism. Aside from that you don't  actually know my views on Israel . And none of this has anything to do with the topic of this tread  so get back on tract


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Off topic


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 6, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


My point exactly!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 6, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You missed my point. Funny how that is.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 6, 2019)

40-foot Peace Cross on state property? No.

That is not respectful to Jesus Christ or to Christians, either.

Some of the WWI vets came home from Austria-Hungary smoking too much marijuana & doing too much Pilates & Yoga at the gym.

That war ended in an Armistice; technically a draw with a secret agreement of long-term progressive plans of disarmament & gun control, not by any means a victory for the Allies.

Jesus Christ suffered & died once and for all, and rose from the dead to eternal victory. It should not be necessary to crucify Christ anew, or to anoint new christs in modern times with purple robes and crowns of thorns, or to reinstate ancient Roman crucifixion as a common form of punishment.

Too many crosses are a sign of the deadly sin of vanity, not to mention the horrible antichristian practices of the Ku Klux Klan.


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




How long was that cross there, and no one had an issue with it?  1961?

Now, suddenly people are so motivated against it, they literally took the case all the way to the Supreme Court?!


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




1. YOu will not see Christians going out of their way, to drive other religions out of the public square, like you lefties are doing to US.


2. Multiculturalism, and diversity, when it was being sold to America, was never presented as equal by all religion and cultural symbols being banned from public display. That would never have been accepted, by America. You people lied to get those policies enacted. You committed fraud on the American people.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 7, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Could you possibly be that fucking stupid! Did you read my OP? I raised that same issue. I said that the fact that it has been there since before it was state property should be considered.


----------



## Correll (Aug 7, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



The fact that the fucktards who sued to get it removed in the first place, though they had a real chance of success, and were taken seriously, 


is all that needs to be considered, to show that we are a society are utterly fucked.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> 1. YOu will not see Christians going out of their way, to drive other religions out of the public square, like you lefties are doing to US.


Other religions to not generally violate the first amendment by assuming that they have a special right to place religious symbolism on public property


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 8, 2019)

Has the OP accepted Jesus as his personal Savior yet?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> 2. Multiculturalism, and diversity, when it was being sold to America, was never presented as equal by all religion and cultural symbols being banned from public display. That would never have been accepted, by America. You people lied to get those policies enacted. You committed fraud on the American people.


Religious symbolism is but one aspect of multiculturalism. You have a problem with the broader aspects of multiculturalism . You hate the idea of diversity and are unable to peacefully coexist with others who are different, but you focus on religious symbolism because that is a point that you think that you can win on. That is your problem and no one else's.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



See, the Left's ultimate goal is to exterminate anyone and everyone who is not 100% Leftist.  They will NEVER stop implementing their agenda until the mass graves contain the bones of the last non Leftist


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Has the OP accepted Jesus as his personal Savior yet?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So...if something's been around for a while, we shouldn't have an issue with it?   Time to bring slavery back...and child labor, folks.   They were around a long time before people took issue.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Has the OP accepted Jesus as his personal Savior yet?



It's OK. You can admit it to me here, I won't tell the other posters


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. YOu will not see Christians going out of their way, to drive other religions out of the public square, like you lefties are doing to US.
> ...




Interesting claim. How would you like to support it?


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 2. Multiculturalism, and diversity, when it was being sold to America, was never presented as equal by all religion and cultural symbols being banned from public display. That would never have been accepted, by America. You people lied to get those policies enacted. You committed fraud on the American people.
> ...




Religious symbolism is just one aspect of multiculturalism. 

Considering that I have stated that "Multiculturalism is shown to be a lie" it is pretty obvious that, yes, I DO have a problem with the "Broader aspects" of the idea.


Mmm, Unable to peacefully coexist with other who are different? YOu are projecting. It is one of yours that is unable to leave Christians symbols be seen in public, without waging a campaign to get rid of them. 


I am not focused on religious symbolism. YOu started this thread, and I responded to what the thread topic was. That you see that as evidence of some evul plan on my part, is hilarious.


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




More and more obviously true, with each passing day.


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




So, you are equating a Christian Cross statue, with Slavery?

And I'm the bad guy for pointing out that you people are hostile to people like me?


LOL!!!!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


By looking around . What other religion imposes themselves with their symbolism on public property.? What other religion clams that they have special rights that are protected by the constitution above others?


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Asking me to do your work? Rejected.


So, how would you like to support your claim?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> Considering that I have stated that "Multiculturalism is shown to be a lie" it is pretty obvious that, yes, I DO have a problem with the "Broader aspects" of the idea.


Thank you for once again admitting that you are a racist, a xenophobe and a bigot. At least your honest to that extent.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> Mmm, Unable to peacefully coexist with other who are different? YOu are projecting. It is one of yours that is unable to leave Christians symbols be seen in public, without waging a campaign to get rid of them.


I am projecting? You would have to be psychotic to believe that. I described my multicultural community which  I am proud of and cherish, and which you would be  a pariah in. 

To say that I want to ban Christian symbols in public is a bold faced lie. There is a difference between "in public" and on public property and you dishonestly ignore that fact that I am willing to consider an exception  in the case of the cross in question.


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Considering that I have stated that "Multiculturalism is shown to be a lie" it is pretty obvious that, yes, I DO have a problem with the "Broader aspects" of the idea.
> ...





It is very interesting that you felt a need to lie about what I just said. 


If you really believe what you posted, you would have challenged me, what possible problem could I have with multiculturalism, since it is, as you seem to believe, something someone has to be evul to oppose.


Instead, you skipped that part, and just pretended that I said something that justified you calling me names.


You are a liar, and a race baiting piece of shit.


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mmm, Unable to peacefully coexist with other who are different? YOu are projecting. It is one of yours that is unable to leave Christians symbols be seen in public, without waging a campaign to get rid of them.
> ...




Was it your poor reading comprehension that led you to miss my words " one of yours", or are you just pretending you missed it as a form of a lie?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


No you can't expect me to prove a negative. I said that it is not happening. You have to show that it is .


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 8, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So you are not the one who railed about the "lie of multiculturalism" with that " lie "being that we can all live together in peace and harmony? Do I have to copy and past it for you?


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




So, either I do the work of proving your argument, or we just assume your personal, subjective observations are true?


Good set up. You libs seem to be an one trick pony.


----------



## Correll (Aug 8, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




So, you're just assuming that the reason we cannot live in peace and harmony, is race based and then judging me based on YOUR assumptions about me?

What kind of person does that, Prog? Serious question. I want to know.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


WHAT! What am I assuming? Are you insane??!! YOU said that we cannot live in peace and harmony. YOU!! This convinces me more than anything that there is something seriously wrong with you! Seriously wrong with how your brain works. I have not made any "assumptions" about you. I have made observations about you. Now you can call this a personal attack as I'm sure tat you will. It won't change the fact that you are a liar and that you are deranged.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Again. YOU show me what religion besides Christianity erects displays on public property and thinks that they have special constitutional rights to do so.


----------



## Correll (Aug 9, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Reread what I wrote. Your barriers to communication are blinding you. I'll try to help you see.



So, you're just assuming that the reason we cannot live in peace and harmony,* is race based *and then judging me based on YOUR assumptions about me?

What kind of person does that, Prog? Serious question. I want to know.


----------



## Correll (Aug 9, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




A fair request, though not limited as you claim. I will later, look up some examples of dems happily supporting accommodations of other cultures in a way they do not grant Traditional Americans. 


Short on time right now.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It appears that you are the one with the communications problem. I am not assuming anything and it is YOU who has expressed the belief that   we cannot live in peace and harmony,


----------



## Correll (Aug 9, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




And then you assumed it was because of race, to give yourself the excuse to call me names. 


Hey, can I play that game?

Can I assume stuff about you, and then call you names based on the shit I just made up in my head?


If I did that, btw, what type of person would I be? This is not a rhetorical question, prog, I want a serious answer.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 9, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh Booo Hoo! Weren't you going to post something about how  religions other than Christianity get preferential treatment? That was hours ago  . Instead all that you have is this lugubrious, nonsensical  horseshit . Give me a fucking break!


----------



## beautress (Aug 9, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> 
> Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property
> 
> ...


You're right about equality of all persons, TPPatriot, but as for this, "U.S Supreme Court Rules to Allow a 40 Foot Christian Cross to Remain on State Property," I say:
​


----------



## Correll (Aug 9, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Yes, it will take time, I am not prepared to spend right now.

Takes seconds to call you out on your bullshit about assuming race and calling me names based on your assumptions.


Are you dropping that race baiting shit now? If not, then defend it. Somehow, so I can tear apart your stupid defense and crush you like a bug.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 10, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Who EXACTLY is making shit up? YOU claimed that I said that we cannot live in harmony because of race, and that is a lie YOU said it!


----------



## Correll (Aug 10, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Dude. 


I said that these actions reveal that multiculturalism was a lie, because it shows we cannot live in peace.


YOU made it about race, based on shit you made up in your head, and then attacked me, based on the shit you made up.


This is what is happening. I understand how and why you are confused. 


My conclusion was based on the actions of people like you, not on anyone's race. I was clear about that.


You ignored that and just made up shit.


Stop making up shit, I will stop calling you on it, and you can stop being confused.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Aug 10, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Here is an interesting First Amendment church-state issue that was recently before the U.S. Supreme Court (SCOTUS) It’s a contentious issue but even a partisan hack like myself, who is skeptical of all things religious, can see both sides of- Sort of.
> 
> Supreme Court Allows 40-Foot Peace Cross on State Property
> 
> ...


Only if that cross shot out lazer beams that incinerated scat eating sodomites.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Interesting how, in the same post, you admit that you don't believe that we can all live in peace, and then accuse me of making shit up. You have been railing against multiculturalism-which includes, but is not limited to race-  all along. 

So our inability to all get along is because of "people like me" ? You're the one who needs to stop making shit up.

And I'm still waiting for you to show us how religions- other than Christianity- push to have their symbolism displayed on public property. You made that claim days ago, but obviously have no such knowledge. You claimed that you need time to research it which is proof that once again, you just MAKE SHIT UP.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 11, 2019)

And fuck off, you pervert. The cross stays, deal with it.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Listen buddy, why are you wasting my time like this?

It is one thing to come here and argue with people about shit we disagree with.

But you keep making the argument about shit you make up and  claim that I said it. 


YES, I stated my conclusion that we cannot live in peace. ANd then you called me a racist, even though I said nothing on race. THAT was you making up shit. What part of that is confusing to you, old man?


YES, multiculturalism includes race among other things. If I made a statement about a wide grouping like that, you first of all don't get to assume what I was referring to, and if you do and I point out that I did not say that, then FUCKING ASK WHICH PORTION OF IT I WAS REFERRING TO, YOU CRAZY OLD MAN. 

Don't bore me to death, wondering why I am denying saying something I didn't say. Unless you are actually getting senile, that shit is not called for.


Yes, my position is that we cannot live in peace because of people like you. THAT is what I was referring to. 

You don't agree? 


Then fucking challenge me to explain it. That is the way CONVERSATIONS work, you raving lib.

 (and all my name calling is justified by you calling me a racist)


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have said that you don't support interracial marriage. Case closed


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...






LOL!!! So afraid to actually discuss my actual position.


Some conservative must have really taken you to the wood shed at some point. 



You're terrified of real debate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I fear nothing from you. Bring it on, but let me remind you that this thread is about a case of religious expression on government property.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




You say bring it on, but you don't ask the question. 

You want me to say it, so you can pretend to be confused, and claim I am walking it back or some such bullshit.


If you libs spent half as much time and energy on making the case for your policies as you do on dodging and deflecting...



you would still lose, because your policies are wrong. Which is why you play so many games.


----------



## miketx (Aug 11, 2019)

bodecea said:


> Time to put some other religious symbols up there next to it.....


Time to hang progressives from it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


First of all, I want you to back up your claim that Christianity is not the only religion that claims special rights to display their symbolism on public land

Secondly, I want you to explain what you mean when you say that multiculturalism does not work because of people like me.

Lastly for now, what I am confused about? 

You keep dropping these stink bombs and then proceed to meander all over the map with all sorts of other crap that would confuse anyone


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





1. I'll get to it, when I have some time.

2. My conclusion that multiculturalism is a lie, and we cannot live in peace together is based on the way that people like you, do not want to give Traditional Americans the rights to function as an equal group as ever other culture or ethnic group. This is not about race, but about the hostility of progressive political leadership. 

3. You are the one that insists on making up shit, and then attacking me based on the shit you made up. That is why we are wasting so much time meandering all of the map. Because of you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


1, Sure you'll get to it. I'm not holding my breath. As I have said, you do this shit all of the time .....  make rash statements that you cant back up and hope that they will be forgotten

2. What the fuck are you blathering about? What does we  "do  not want to give traditional Americans the rights to function as an equal group as ever other culture or ethnic group." mean ? It does not make any sense. It just another example of your blowing smoke up my as in an attempt to obfuscate the issue.  I have said that traditions have their place and have never spoken against tradition, be it marriage or anything else. My position is that you can have your traditions, but allow others who want to move beyond those traditions to do so. But I have also said that the right to tradition , like all rights has limits. A nativity display in front of town hall pushes those limits. Deal with it. Tradition does not trump the constitution.

3. Still want to talk about made up shit? You will loose.


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




A cross on public grounds is not an establishment of religion, nor a violation of the constitution.


Your snide pretense that it is, is what I am talking about.


A deeply held hostility to Traditional American culture.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Oh good fucking god!! That is your response? YOU who accuse me of not knowing how to debate? As usual, your are making a pronouncement- this time about what is  constitutional without actually making an argument to support it-another appeal to ignorance. 

Then you attack me for supposedly being snide and being hostile to American culture without presenting any actual evidence !! STOP wasting my time with  your idiotic horseshit!


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



A cross on public grounds is not "Respecting the establishment of religion".


What you are demonstrating is active hostility to any attempt by Traditional Americans to publicly practice their Traditional American culture.


To the extent that we see this from the Left, that demonstrates that Multiculturalism was ALWAYS  a lie and will fail and fail massively as we move to a minority majority nation.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Same shit different post. Is that really all that you have. ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





I've stated something true, and it supports my position. YOu have not addressed it.


So, that is where we are, until something changes.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 11, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You have stated nothing that is true. All that you have done is to use appeals to ignorance and tradition, and lugubriously lament the loss of you white, Christian centric heterosexual society because you can't deal with the changes. Your problem. Not mine


----------



## Correll (Aug 11, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





I was dealing with the changes fine. And then I stared noticing changes, like demanding changes like removing a cross from a piece of public land, like it being there was a big problem for someone.


That is not equality. That is active hostility.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Now you are just whining. You are spiraling down. I asked you to explain how people like me are responsible for the alleged failure of multiculturalism and I got gibberish. I asked you for examples-days ago- of how other religions push for their symbolism to be displayed on public property and I got NOTHING except "I'm to busy" You are a fraud! You continually make assertions that you can't back up and then create a diversion with more absurd horseshit. We are done here- again


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




There was nothing "gibberish" about my last post. I'm proud of how clear and concise it was. 


You are just being willfully blind now.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 12, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Atheists have all the nothing symbols they need, why bother with a cross?
> ...



We know it's a religion


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Why?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Aug 12, 2019)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Aug 12, 2019)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




I was dealing with the changes fine. And then I stared noticing changes,  like removing a cross from a piece of public land, like it being there was a big problem for someone.


That is not equality. That is active hostility.


----------

